# Facebook?



## hewunch (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone else on facebook? If you are my user name is the same as here w/o the "e"


----------



## Grizz (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm on facebook.  I go by my real name.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im on facebook under my real name or you can just click here: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/PoconoPens?hiq=brian%2Cevichin&ref=search&__a=1


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 11, 2009)

I am, too. I go by my real name.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 11, 2009)

Me Too some alias "Kenneth Ferrell" and I thought it was original, bad thing with face book is the time spent.


----------



## devowoodworking (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm there as well, send me an invite...John Devost


----------



## el_d (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been wondering about facebook. Is there any value to having an account or is it just to pass the time? I havent been much into the MYspace,Twitter, Facebook type of scene and am wondering if Im losing out on something?


----------



## rej19 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm there also. Use it mainly to stay in contact with distant relatives and old friends. Yes, you can spend way to much time if your not careful.


----------



## penmaker56 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm on facebook under my real name and my LLC name, all invites welcome.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm on under my real name.



el_d said:


> I've been wondering about facebook. Is there any value to having an account or is it just to pass the time?



We have kids and other relatives who live at a distance - it's a nice way to post pictures, or short updates one time so others can see.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 11, 2009)

One value for folks here is you can post pictures to FB and then link them here. There are other sites you can do that for as well. I am sure there are other things of value.


----------



## GregHight (Aug 11, 2009)

I post pics of pens there and have sold quite a few in the last few months. It is way better than myspace (for kids) or twitter.  It's easy to upload pics as it has an auto resizer built in. I have an open profile. search greghight@yahoo.com or greg hight.


----------



## omb76 (Aug 11, 2009)

I love Facebook.  Like others have said though, it can be addictive, kinda like pen making...LOL!  I'm on under my name here, this is a link to it also... 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?id=1160456426&v=info&ref=profile


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am on facebook - I think under rjwolfe3 but it might be my real name - Rob Wolfe.

I have found so many former classmates on there!


----------



## markgum (Aug 11, 2009)

me to same name as here


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm on there as well.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 11, 2009)

here is my exact page http://www.new.facebook.com/home.php#/hwunch?ref=profile


----------



## USAFVET98 (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL.. There are 351 Rob Wolfe's on facebook. 



rjwolfe3 said:


> I am on facebook - I think under rjwolfe3 but it might be my real name - Rob Wolfe.
> 
> I have found so many former classmates on there!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 11, 2009)

> LOL.. There are 351 Rob Wolfe's on facebook.



I swear there not all me. I am not that lonely!


----------



## devowoodworking (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's my link:

http://www.facebook.com/Devowoodworking?ref=profile#/Devowoodworking?ref=profile


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1453222795&hiq=rob%2Cwolfe

I think this link will take you to my profile. If not someone let me know, lol.


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm on Facebook....have been ever since they came out with it when I was in college. It's great for keeping in touch with distant family. You can post pictures and videos of your kids and stuff that people would never see otherwise. You can definitely spend too much time on there, but honestly, the IAP is a much bigger consumer of my time!!!!

I'm on there under my name Brian Goulet, you can look me up here: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?id=6211742&ref=profile

Gosh, if you go looking up my profile, you'll see what I _actually_ look like, not just my avatar!!


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 11, 2009)

I am there 
J Devin Fox

all welcome to add me


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 11, 2009)

rob your link works
just fr


----------



## jkeithrussell (Aug 11, 2009)

el_d said:


> I've been wondering about facebook. Is there any value to having an account or is it just to pass the time? I havent been much into the MYspace,Twitter, Facebook type of scene and am wondering if Im losing out on something?


 
It's just a way to keep in touch with people.


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 11, 2009)

I have added some IAP friends already...
couple of suggestions...sice you might use a different name on FB than AIP...put IAP in the comments...

and I am a Mafia Wars fiend....if you dont want all the updates hide the MW app and you wont get them

Look forward to seeing you all on FB


----------



## THarvey (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm there.  Using my real name.


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 11, 2009)

One thing that I like about another site I visit is anytime I post a project on that site I can automatically upload it to facebook as well.  That's what got me my only 2 sales so far. A friend at work saw it and mentioned it to another friend..etc...and I sold two bottle stoppers because of it.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Tim,  It says that you live in Salt Lake City, Utah. About 5 miles from me lol.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/inbox/?drop&ref=mb#/profile.php?id=1159162016&ref=name

If the link doesn't work, Keith Russell, Houston network.


----------



## GregHight (Aug 11, 2009)

Why don't we create an official IAP facebook page?  Who would be responsible for creating and maintaining it? If for no other reason but to let IAP members find each other on FB.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Aug 11, 2009)

GregHight said:


> Why don't we create an official IAP facebook page? Who would be responsible for creating and maintaining it? If for no other reason but to let IAP members find each other on FB.


 
I think it would be up to Jeff to give permission to use the name/logo to start a new group.  It is easy to set up a new group on Facebook.


----------



## woodchip (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm there under my real name.


----------



## HSTurning (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm there but just to play the games


----------



## Mazzywv (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea.  There are lots of group pages already there.


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 11, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> I think it would be up to Jeff to give permission to use the name/logo to start a new group. It is easy to set up a new group on Facebook.


 
It's sometimes better to ask forgiveness than permission.  I made one earlier and forgot to email Senior Jeffe about it. That way it will make it easier instead of the 100 friend requests I keep getting from people who's real names I don't recognize! 

If Jeff chooses I will close the group, or hopefully he will allow it and I will then make him the admin and take myself off.


----------



## THarvey (Aug 11, 2009)

Woodlvr said:


> Hey Tim,  It says that you live in Salt Lake City, Utah. About 5 miles from me lol.




If your referring to me, you have the wrong Tim Harvey.  Mine says I live in Birmingham.

I have a very distant relation that lives in Utah.  May be him. :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Aug 11, 2009)

I just sent the following to Justin



> A fan page already exists, but I have not published it yet.
> 
> I have not yet decided how facebook fits into the strategy I have for growth of the IAP. There are lots of issues to consider. I appreciate your effort and your thought on this, but I would appreciate it if you would delete the group.



I will address this in more detail when I return from vacation.

Thanks


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 11, 2009)

jeff said:


> I just sent the following to Justin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It has been deleted at Jeff's request. Sorry for jumping the gun guys.


----------



## ericw95 (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1159162016&ref=name#/eric.s.woodruff?ref=profile

PLEASE add IAP to the comments so I know where you are associated.


----------



## Don Farr (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW! I have been on FB for some time. Mostly for family but I welcome you folks from IAP. My real name just like this forum.


----------



## ericw95 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the new friends so quickly


----------



## Bree (Aug 11, 2009)

My link is http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1630495426&ref=profile

Any of the ladies who would like to join our Sorority Life house... click the link next to my name in my profile.  I am Level 36 right now.  Addicting game.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a page, but I can hardly find time to get there. It seems to take forever to
load pages, and I get antsy and open a new window to do something else. Then
I forget to go back..


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 11, 2009)

I think this is my profile:http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...e#/profile.php?id=100000092214725&ref=profile


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 11, 2009)

el_d said:


> I've been wondering about facebook. Is there any value to having an account or is it just to pass the time? I havent been much into the MYspace,Twitter, Facebook type of scene and am wondering if Im losing out on something?


Lupe, it appears that we are probably the only IAP members who aren't on facebook! 

I've heard the name, but think it's similar to my page or my space or whatever that other one is and I just don't get the fascination and I can't see others pages without registering.


----------



## MarkHix (Aug 11, 2009)

I am on there too, my usual name.....no, not that one, this is a family site...

I use it to keep up w/ the kids.  My youngest just performed for a week in Denmark, a month in Japan and then a week in New Mexico.   Without it, he would have had to update alot of individuals.


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 12, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> Lupe, it appears that we are probably the only IAP members who aren't on facebook!
> 
> I've heard the name, but think it's similar to my page or my space or whatever that other one is and I just don't get the fascination and I can't see others pages without registering.


 
It's nothing like Myspace IMHO.  Myspace is for pre-teens and teenagers.  Facebook is above Myspace in maturity, but below LinkdIn which is a pure networking site mainly for job contacts.

At first I didn't see the draw to Facebook as it seemed kind of annoying.  But now I think it's pretty cool to take a minute or two and read through updates from all my friends, co-workers, family, and now IAP members.  It's like they are still here around me even though we may be 1000s of miles apart. The really cool thing is that I get to see a glimpse of my friends lives now that we're "all grown up" and see how yet some things like the distance between us can change, other things remain completely the same. 

Additionally I get updates from my favorite restaurants, bands, authors and more all in one location instead of getting a million spam emails or going to 100 different sites.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Aug 12, 2009)

Guys, if you send a friend request on Facebook, take a second to put your IAP user name in the request message.  That saves the person you are trying to link with from having to go research who you are.


----------



## winpooh498 (Aug 12, 2009)

Facbook, what is that???? OH those other pages that are open with the forums?? I have 5 FB accounts. The link is to my main one. IF anyone plays Mafia wars, we play and play hard. In the friends request  put IAP & Mafia Wars. 
Shane is also on FB and Mafia.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/DawnDodd?ref=profile


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 12, 2009)

I only recently signed up, but don't have the profile link and there is nothing there. The kids have been trying to get me interested. I guess we'll see.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 12, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> It's just a way to keep in touch with people.



It's also a good way to fill up your inbox, I was able to find my Ex wife, but I'm not sure if that was a good thing or not, any one remember the old homily "let sleeping dogs lie"


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 12, 2009)

USAFVET98 said:


> Im on facebook under my real name or you can just click here: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/PoconoPens?hiq=brian,evichin&ref=search&__a=1


 Oh my gosh!  I couldn't stand the suspense anymore so I signed up for face book and thought I'd click on the first link I saw and low and behold it is Brian (USAFVET98)... who is a little kid running around in his blue jammies!      I thought someone said this was an adult version om myspace.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Aug 12, 2009)

bitshird said:


> It's also a good way to fill up your inbox, I was able to find my Ex wife, but I'm not sure if that was a good thing or not, any one remember the old homily "let sleeping dogs lie"


 
I changed my notification settings so that I never receive any email from Facebook.  If you don't do that, you will get bombared with useless emails.


----------



## CSue (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm on Facebook using my  real name.  I don't really know much about it.  But I would like to learn.  I'm suprised to find out how many of you are there!


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 14, 2009)

I just did a search on FB for "pen turner" and I actually found two women named Pen Turner!!! Imagine walking into a Woodcraft and saying your name is Pen Turner!!! HAA!:biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 14, 2009)

CSue said:


> I'm on Facebook using my  real name.  I don't really know much about it.  But I would like to learn.  I'm suprised to find out how many of you are there!


I'm there, add me Sue.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm on under MikeandLillian Shue

We use it mainly to keep in touch with family. We are 8 hours away from the closest on my side, and about 3000 miles from Lillian's side. So we are pretty isolated

I've been fund by a couple people from school and Dawn from here. It's interesting to see what the people have done with their lives after 20 years.


----------



## AKBeaver (Aug 20, 2009)

My profile should be http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?id=1692716981&ref=profile.  I use it to keep in touch with family and friends and play a couple of the games.  Mainly Mafia Wars, Pirates, and Mobsters 2.  If link does not work use my real name in Suffolk, VA. 

Dave


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm not on Facebook, don't plan to ever  be on face book... I spend waaaaaaaaaaay to much time on the computer anyway between the forums, my web site, ETSY and Art-fire... I would get a lot more work done if mine broke... but then I couldn't visit my forums every night or every morning.


----------



## Bree (Aug 21, 2009)

Those of you who I added as friends, don't be surprised if I don't respond to offers to do this or that in Farmville or Mafia Wars or other games/activities.  I only play one Facebook game and that's Sorority Life.  I haven't even got enough time to play SL very well.

I hate to see a lot of your requests get ignored but I have no choice.  If I played all these games, I would be out of work.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 21, 2009)

I also have a facebook account. mainly due to a request from a member of this group. i did not realize until recently that so many of the members here are also gathering there.
I just wanted to let everyone know that I seldom if ever visit my account. once in a while I get an e-mail from it and will check in but for the most part anything on it gets ignored. I did find a bunch of friend requests from people that seemed to me to be members of this group. just want you all to know that I am not being anti social. i simply do not face book for diddly.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Daniel said:


> just want you all to know that I am not being anti social. i simply do not face book for diddly.



Same here.. I rarely get there, and when I do it seems to take forever to
do anything, see anything or even navigate away from the website.
It's        s   l   o   w!


----------



## fiferb (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm on Facebook if you'd like to be my friend.


----------



## VisExp (Aug 22, 2009)

I've been on Facebook for a while.  It has been a great way to keep in touch with friends and family all over the world, as well as reconnect with people that I haven't had any contact with for many, many years.

I nearly gave up on it early on because of the various applications, Farm stuff, Mafia Wars, Plant a flower in my garden etc.  Then I discovered the "hide application" button.  It cleaned up a lot of the stuff on my wall and made the whole Face Book experience a lot more pleasant for me.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 22, 2009)

I love the hide application. I don't play any of those because of time restraints as well. Thank you for everyone that has accepted my friendship so far.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 24, 2009)

Jason DeCourcey on facebook. Just let me know your from IAP


----------



## gvanweerd (Dec 24, 2009)

Yep i'm there as well. http://www.facebook.com/#/profile.php?ref=profile&id=587722070


----------



## dkarcher (Dec 24, 2009)

Just seen this thread! I play MW as well. Let me know your IAP http://www.facebook.com/dkarcher


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 24, 2009)

Me and my sites are on facebook. Send me a request.


----------



## KenBrasier (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes, I am on under the same name.  My wife put me on while my back was turned, now I kinda enjoy it, but not near as much as this site.

Merry Christmas to ALL!


----------



## Longfellow (Dec 24, 2009)

I am on Facebook under my real name. I don't do the games. Mainly to share info with family and friends. Great for sharing photos.


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 27, 2009)

*Yep, out there.*

I out there also, under real name.
All invites from IAP welcome.


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yep I too am on FB under my real name.


----------



## Parson (Dec 27, 2009)

If you haven't joined the IAP group on FB, you should!

I just did, and it's a much easier way to find and befriend other IAP members.

Just do a search on "International Association of Penturners" and it will pop right up!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 27, 2009)

I think the better question to ask would be "Is there anyone on here who is NOT on facebook?"...


----------



## Seer (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine is here as well as a group called penturners
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?filter=app_2915120374


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 27, 2009)

Parson said:


> If you haven't joined the IAP group on FB, you should!



Just to play the devil's advocate here ..

What is the logic of joining another site in in order to find the people 
who are already here?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Just to play the devil's advocate here ..
> 
> What is the logic of joining another site in in order to find the people
> who are already here?



To know more about there personal life silly!

Too many people get upset if you post stuff other then pen turning here and on Facebook it doesn't matter.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not on facebook. The US marshals said it would be a bad idea catching up with old friends when you are in the witness protection program. :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Dec 27, 2009)

Displaced Canadian said:


> I'm not on facebook. The US marshals said it would be a bad idea catching up with old friends when you are in the witness protection program. :biggrin:



Uh Oh I better get off there 
Mr, unidentifiable


----------



## sefali (Dec 27, 2009)

My personal page: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000274433336&v=info&ref=profile

My website's page: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000274433336&v=info&ref=profile

It's worthwhile for getting in touch with old friends. Just be careful you don't kill too much time on there, as it's easy to lose track.


----------



## sefali (Dec 27, 2009)

And stay away from Bejeweled Blitz! It's the longest one minute game you will ever play.


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 27, 2009)

I on facebook, under my real name


----------



## intillzah (Dec 27, 2009)

great12b4ever said:


> I on facebook, under my real name


<-----Ditto, and I just joined the IAP page too..


----------



## ssajn (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm on facebook under my real name but rarely go on it. The only reason I signed up is my grand daughters told me I was too old.  Maybe they were right.
Dave


----------



## iowacobb (Jan 12, 2010)

*Facebook pages and groups*

I'm there under Iowacobb Supplies http://www.facebook.com/pages/Iowacobb-Supplies/240388564836?ref=nf 

and 

Tim McGill (Pleasantville, Iowa).  http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref=profile&id=100000653764682


Welcome to friends and fans of Iowacobb Supplies for updates on products and special pricing.

I also created group called Pen Turners Supplies to develop a listing of various suppliers.  Feel free to join and promote yourself or favorite vendor.
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=241870574070&ref=nf

tim


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 12, 2010)

I have two accounts so that my grandchildren can do farms of their own when they are over visiting us. I does take up a lot of time if you are not careful. I got hooked on Farkle for a little while, be careful with this game also.


----------



## awolfe (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm on as well under my real name. I've already joined the IAP page.
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/profile.php?ref=name&id=1463903163


----------



## clement (Jan 13, 2010)

*FB*

I am on FB under my real name, just joined the IAP group


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 13, 2010)

Im on FB under LenandJen Shreck


----------



## JayDevin (Jan 13, 2010)

Just sent a bunch of Friend Requests on Facebook, I am J Devin Fox....I am a Mafia wars Fiend, hide the app if you dont want to see the MW posts!....Look Forward to seeing you all there too!

If I missed you please send me a Friend Request!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2010)

I am on facebook under my real name as well. Several members of this group are friends of mine there but I am pretty sure not all of them. feel free to send me an invite. I can't keep up with all of it.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 13, 2010)

I too am on face book under my real name which is my user name here. yes my first name is really spelled with an I


----------



## tbroye (Jan 13, 2010)

I am on FB also rejected Daniel but am friends with his wife Kim.







That ought to stir things up


----------



## sol92258 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Bump!*

I am somewhat reluctantly on facebook, under my real name, but if one were so inclined they could just put /sol92258 at the end of the facebook.com


----------



## patsikes (Mar 3, 2010)

My business fan page is http://facebook.com/norskwoodshop...


----------



## mranum (Mar 3, 2010)

Matt's wife here. I am also on facebook Jo Ranum if anyone is interested. I follow this site when he is on  posting.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Mar 3, 2010)

I am too....play Farmtown and forget about the housework.......add me if you want...cinder@slic.com


----------



## RyanNJ (Mar 3, 2010)

I am on FB, just joined the group


----------



## Padre (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm on Facebook under Chip Elliott


----------



## Toni (Oct 9, 2010)

I am on facebook as well under my name...Toni Ransfield put IAP in comments as well


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 9, 2010)

Padre said:


> I'm on Facebook under Chip Elliott


I recognize that name.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 10, 2010)

I recently deleted my account - found the entire idea a bit creepy...

But then again, I'm living in the past, after all!


----------



## arw01 (Oct 10, 2010)

How many have a Farm playing Farmville?  I need to recruit a few more for my "wife's" farm    It needs to be a little bigger and I'm about 4 short.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Oct 10, 2010)

i am on face book as well  the address is http://webb'swoodturning.com this is for a web site i dont add people to it but i do have several photo albums on there so feel free to look around it.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> el_d said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wondering about facebook. Is there any value to having an account or is it just to pass the time? I havent been much into the MYspace,Twitter, Facebook type of scene and am wondering if Im losing out on something?
> ...


 

You can add me to the non-FB group. Maybe some day but not today. 

Carl


----------



## LarryDNJR (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm on there under my name Larry D Nance Jr or LarryDNJR

If anyone does want to send an invite just let me know you are from IAP.  I'll setup a new grouping for that.  

Facebook can be nice to use if people want to Instant Message chat back and forth to discuss things.  I sometimes prefer that as opposed to posting a question and waiting for a response sometimes.


----------



## Santacraig (Oct 10, 2010)

Add me under my real name,  Craig Wilson


----------



## Nikitas (Oct 10, 2010)

Me too Brian Nikitas
and Nikitas Woodworks is my pen page.


----------



## panini (Oct 11, 2010)

On FB, Mark Ulanday


----------



## azamiryou (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm on Facebook. If you're just interested in my pens and other wood projects, you can "like" the official page at http://www.facebook.com/panterapens .

Of course, friends are welcome, too: http://www.facebook.com/azamiryou . Just put "IAP" in your invite and I'll accept.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 11, 2010)

I gave up on Facebook. It does not offer benefits that I can use. Prove me wrong - anyone.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 11, 2010)

You can add me at Keith Gallagher


----------



## Padre (Oct 11, 2010)

keithkarl2007 said:


> You can add me at Keith Gallagher


Which one is you?


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 11, 2010)

This one There are an awful lot of Keith Gallagher's around ha ha


----------



## Padre (Oct 11, 2010)

keithkarl2007 said:


> This one There are an awful lot of Keith Gallagher's around ha ha


Ok, got it!


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 12, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> I gave up on Facebook. It does not offer benefits that I can use. Prove me wrong - anyone.


My wife hounded me into joining facebook a year or so ago.  I thought that the entire idea was stupid, but grudgingly signed up.  I am actually glad that I did.  It allows for easy, no pressure, communication with family and friends.

I'm there under my real name.  If you put IAP in the comments, I will accept the friend request.


----------



## terryf (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm on FB as well - anyone wanting to add click here.

Please include IAP as suggested so I know where you come from


----------



## MatthewZS (Nov 26, 2010)

el_d said:


> ....... wondering if Im losing out on something?




I'm on facebook, I use it regularly to keep a feeling of how my family and friends are doing..... and I make posts, little jokes and interesting things I find.  Same sorta stuff I'd mention in person if we where conversing face to face.  But I don't hang on it's every move like some people do.  If Facebook went away tomorrow I'd mourn it's loss for about .027846532 seconds.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 27, 2010)

sbell111 said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > I gave up on Facebook. It does not offer benefits that I can use. Prove me wrong - anyone.
> ...


Okay then.


----------



## Padre (Nov 27, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > Jgrden said:
> ...


LOL< that link leads to a Steven Bell.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 27, 2010)

That is Sbell who comment is quoted.


----------



## Rick_G (Nov 27, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> el_d said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wondering about facebook. Is there any value to having an account or is it just to pass the time? I havent been much into the MYspace,Twitter, Facebook type of scene and am wondering if Im losing out on something?
> ...



Nope your not the only ones not on facebook.  I've never figured out a use for it.  As far as keeping in touch with friends from school.  I got an invite for the 50th anniversary to the high school I went to I was in the first grade 9 class the year the school opened.  I thought about it for a while and then realized that I probably wouldn't cross the street to meet most of the people I went to school with so why would I pay $100 to have dinner with them.  I passed.  Might be fun for some but I have to many other things to keep me busy.


----------



## mach9 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm on there using my name. Also have a page called "grandpa's hand turned pens" which I need to update. I've sold 11 pens I think in the last month or so off of FB. That is a lot for me.


----------



## penmanship (Dec 5, 2010)

yes.  mine is very original................."timthepenman".  go figure.



hewunch said:


> Anyone else on facebook? If you are my user name is the same as here w/o the "e"


----------

